

Show HN: Insultingly simple configuration for Python applications - fmdud
http://github.com/fmd/lazyconf
Hi everyone, I created a simple tool to help me configure my Django apps. I&#x27;ve open sourced it in case anyone else finds it useful.<p>Lazyconf prompts a user based on a predefined, edited, git-commitable schema. It then generates a data file, ignored by git, which can be accessed through Python, or through the command line.<p>Question&#x2F;Feedback encouraged!
======
fmdud
Hi everyone, I'm showing HN a tool I created to help my configure my Django
projects. I've since open-sourced it, and hopefully someone else finds it as
useful!

It works as follows: It prompts the user for configuration defined in a
customisable, git-commitable 'schema' file, and outputs a git-ignored 'data'
file.

Any reconfiguration uses the data file to provide defaults for the prompts.

Prompts are regex-validated, and there's support for only accepting a value
from a predefined list of values.

Questions/Comments/Feedback/Pull requests welcome!

